# Does not work on Win2k.



## VladimirII (Dec 29, 2010)

This week I found this programm and checked the graphic memory usage while playing on my main system running with WinXP. Works good.

Today I wanted to read out the information of the graphic card of my Win2k system.

Trying to start GPU-Z, the following error message appears:

...\GPU-Z.0.5.0.exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung.

_...\GPU-Z.0.5.0.exe isn´t a valid Win32-application._


So GPU-Z is actual not supported for Windows 2000.

Please make it supported otherwise its strange to say it is.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 29, 2010)

It was supported up until recently.  Just download a few versions back, I can't remember the number.


----------



## VladimirII (Dec 29, 2010)

So it should go at least into the 'Revision History' and/or to the overview which was the last version.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't test right now, as I am on my Vista machine, but if you try downloading each version in turn starting with the previous one you will find one that works.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2011)

switching to visual studio 2010 broke compatibility with w2k, looking into options but so far it's not looking good


----------

